# Birds of a Feather



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Beautiful birds, @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## sch404

Lovely!


----------



## Jules

They’re all beautiful.  Maybe not post #15; I‘ll use striking for the description of it.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MountainRa

I love these photos.  🕊


----------



## Ruthanne

MountainRa said:


> I love these photos.  🕊


I'm so glad


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Victor

Best bird photos. Are they real


----------



## Pepper

Ruthanne, these pics are astonishing!  Thanks, I love birds!


----------



## Right Now

So many beautiful birds here, @Ruthanne !  I love all birds, but many of these I've never seen at all!
Thank you for this thread!


----------



## SeniorBen

Cool bird pics, @Ruthanne!  

I need to find out how to get more birds in my backyard. There have been some crows but not much else. I used to have a lot of woodpeckers and robins at my previous house.


----------



## Ruthanne

Victor said:


> Best bird photos. Are they real


Yes


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

SeniorBen said:


> Cool bird pics, @Ruthanne!
> 
> I need to find out how to get more birds in my backyard. There have been some crows but not much else. I used to have a lot of woodpeckers and robins at my previous house.


Crows are the best! They can be friendly and even talk. I would love to be able to nurture a crow.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Crows are the best! They can be friendly and even talk. I would love to be able to nurture a crow.


I had a crow when I was a little girl.  We let him fly free and he always came back.  His

name was Gabriel.  He came in the house and sometimes stole things.  Lol.  He followed my bus all the way to school and would land on my arm as I got off the bus.  We were best buddies.  I would call for him every day and he'd come flying.

My brother had gotten him but me and Gabriel were very close.

A neighbor complained to us that he would land on people's heads.  We just laughed and thought it was sweet.

One day I called for Gabriel over and over and over and we never saw him again.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I had a crow when I was a little girl.  We let him fly free and he always came back.  His
> 
> name was Gabriel.  He came in the house and sometimes stole things.  Lol.  He followed my bus all the way to school and would land on my arm as I got off the bus.  We were best buddies.  I would call for him every day and he'd come flying.
> 
> My brother had gotten him but me and Gabriel were very close.
> 
> A neighbor complained to us that he would land on people's heads.  We just laughed and thought it was sweet.
> 
> One day I called for Gabriel over and over and over and we never saw him again.


Wonderful to hear your story of Gabriel. Maybe he finally got married and changed location. They do like to pick up shiny objects but often give them away.

https://www.audubon.org/news/did-crows-actually-make-these-gifts-human-who-feeds-them


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Wonderful to hear your story of Gabriel. Maybe he finally got married and changed location. They do like to pick up shiny objects but often give them away.
> 
> https://www.audubon.org/news/did-crows-actually-make-these-gifts-human-who-feeds-them


Yes, he picked up my stepfather's gold watch and threw it in the pool!  lol.  I wonder sometimes if my stepfather did something to him, or the neighbor did but I too have thought he may have flown off with a mate.  I'd like to think that the most!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

SeniorBen said:


> Cool bird pics, @Ruthanne!
> 
> I need to find out how to get more birds in my backyard. There have been some crows but not much else. I used to have a lot of woodpeckers and robins at my previous house.


Try some bird feeders


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Golden Pheasant


----------



## TeeJay

*Ugly Chicken.*


----------



## Ruthanne

TeeJay said:


> *Ugly Chicken.*
> View attachment 260495


I don't think it's ugly.  It's a chicken and they look like that.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cardinals


----------



## Ruthanne

Dove.


----------



## Ruthanne

Parrot .


----------



## Ruthanne

Seagulls


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Disgustedman

RadishRose said:


>


I thought "Phyllis Diller" when seeing that.


----------



## Nemo2

Botswana vultures..2010


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Parakeet


----------



## Ruthanne

Snowy Owl


----------

